# anyone in to go fishing



## Cody Foster (Jul 22, 2013)

looking to do some fishing tonight and tommorw if anyone interested call me at 850 4665188 any time cody


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

You wont be on here much longer if you keep reposting the same thing over and over. Post reported.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

it could have been an accident bro


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Somebody take this kid fishing before he makes his own video....:whistling::thumbup:







 


I WANNNA GO FISHING DAM IT!!!!!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I should have filmed my mom when we left Louisiana Sunday afternoon. She will make that woman look sane. It was so bad I almost took her back to my aunts and let them get her a bus ticket.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

flukedaddy said:


> Somebody take this kid fishing before he makes his own video....:whistling::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy smokes, I would want to be her other half!
Woman/child


----------

